# Happy Anniversary, Raid on Entebbe



## The Bread Guy (3 Jul 2006)

http://news.bbc.co.uk/2/hi/middle_east/5101412.stm

"Israel's offensive in Gaza to secure the release of a soldier captured by Palestinian militants is the latest in a history of similar military operations by the Jewish state. By coincidence, it falls near the 30th anniversary of Israel's most famous rescue mission, the raid on Entebbe in Uganda. Former hostages and the elite troops who saved them recall that operation, which happened shortly before midnight on 3 July 1976. "

Israel Defense Force Official Diary of Raid
http://www1.idf.il/DOVER/site/mainpage.asp?sl=EN&id=5&docid=23016&year=3&Pos=1

Wikipedia
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Operation_Entebbe


----------



## The Bread Guy (5 Jul 2016)

Has it been 40 years already?

Amin's son:  Dad was mediating, not aiding/abetting ...


> A son of former president Idi Amin Dada has disputed the Entebbe raid narrative, saying his father was playing a mediation role and not a backer of hijackers as has been presented especially by the media.
> 
> In a 3,900-word missive circulated to the media, Mr Hussein Lumumba Amin, who is also the secretary for the "Amin Family Committee" says President Amin's role was limited to "connecting the two sides (Palestine and Israel) to negotiate and providing for the hostages' immediate needs."
> 
> ...


----------

